# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ

## johnpats

:Blush: Καλημέρα σας
Εχω το πλυντηριο πιατων schaub Lorenz sld145 και μου παρουσιαζει το εξης θεμα.
Με το που πατησω να ξεκινησει το πλυσιμο βγαζει τα νερα που εχει κρατησει απο προηγουμενη πλυση .
Μετα τραβαει καινουριο νερο αλλα μολις περασουν 3 λεπτα που δειχνει η οθονη γραφει er4 και μενει κολλημενο εκει μεχρι να πατησω το poweroff και να σβησει.
απ οσο διαβασα εδώ μεσα θεωρω ότι δεν δινει εντολη ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας να ζεστανει το νερο αν φυσικα δουλευει το πλυντηριο μου σαν τα αλλα.

κατω από τον εκτοξευτηρα είναι το φιλτρο και αν το σηκωσω εχει μια αντισταση η οποια είναι μονίμως σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια.
δεδομενου ότι η schaub Lorenz εκλεισε σαν εταιρεια θα ηθελα αν εχετε καποιο σχεδιο να δω σε τι μπορει να οφείλεται η συγκεκριμενη βλαβη .
 στο βιβλιο οδηγιων δεν εχει τους κωδικούς βλαβης .
τα κουμπια που εχει το πλυντηριιο είναι το program ,το pause και το power on/off.
σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μετα τραβαει καινουριο νερο αλλα μολις περασουν 3 λεπτα που δειχνει η οθονη γραφει er4 και μενει κολλημενο εκει


Σε αυτά τα 3 λεπτά , ακούς τον εκτοξευτήρα να τινάζει νερά μέσα στον θάλαμο? ή ακούς ένα ζόρισμα σαν (ζζζζζ)

----------


## johnpats

ευχαριστω πολύ για την απαντηση
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ο εκτοξευτήρας πεταει νερα αλλα μολις σταματησει με το er4 (με το που περασουν τα 3 λεπτα) και ανοιξω την πορτα ο θαλαμος εχει νερα μεσα .οποτε νερο παιρνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις από το άκουσμα τον εκτοξευτήρα νερού. Τότε ανοίγοντας την πόρτα μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και από τις σχάρες όπου τοποθετείς τα πιάτα ότι είναι αφύσικα "βρεγμένες" και συνεχίζουν να "στάζουν " νερά . Ενώ όταν μόνο πάρει νερό και δεν γυρίσει ο εκτοξευτήρας παρατηρείς τις σχάρες στεγνές .

----------


## johnpats

ωραια!μολις γυρισω σπιτι θα το τσεκαρω και θα σου απαντησω!σε ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι

----------


## johnpats

ο εκτοξευτήρας λειτουργει κανονικα κ Πετρο γιατι παντου εχει σταγονες γυρω γυρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με το που πατησω να ξεκινησει το πλυσιμο βγαζει τα νερα που εχει κρατησει απο προηγουμενη πλυση .


Γιατί το κάνει το παραπάνω δεν πρέπει να αφήνει νερά καθόλου (εδώ μια έρευνα γύρω από αυτό π.χ. αντλία εξόδου νερού/αποχέτευση / φίλτρα / χαλασμένη βαλβίδα εισόδου νερού που δεν κλείνει.




> απ οσο διαβασα εδώ μεσα θεωρω ότι δεν δινει εντολη ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας να ζεστανει το νερο αν φυσικα δουλευει το πλυντηριο μου σαν τα αλλα.


Την εντολή την δίνει το πρόγραμμα (ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας) είναι ο "μεσάζοντας" διακόπτης ελέγχου (πληροφορίες για το μοντέλο δεν βρήκα /ούτε καν για ανταλλακτικά ) τι τύπο αισθητήρα φοράει? κλίξον ? (μπορείς να θέλει να εξεταστεί η αντίσταση )

Από αλάτι και γυαλιστικό είναι οκ?

----------

johnpats (12-05-14)

----------


## johnpats

> Γιατί το κάνει το παραπάνω δεν πρέπει να αφήνει νερά καθόλου (εδώ μια έρευνα γύρω από αυτό π.χ. αντλία εξόδου νερού/αποχέτευση / φίλτρα / χαλασμένη βαλβίδα εισόδου νερού που δεν κλείνει.
> 
> 
> Την εντολή την δίνει το πρόγραμμα (ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας) είναι ο "μεσάζοντας" διακόπτης ελέγχου (πληροφορίες για το μοντέλο δεν βρήκα /ούτε καν για ανταλλακτικά ) τι τύπο αισθητήρα φοράει? κλίξον ? (μπορείς να θέλει να εξεταστεί η αντίσταση )
> 
> Από αλάτι και γυαλιστικό είναι οκ?


για το πρωτο που λετε το κανει από την αρχη και με διαβεβαιωσαν από την astra service ότι είναι σωστο.
για το δευτερο που λετε δεν γνωριζω τι αισθητηρα φοραει αλλ αμπορω να το ανοιξω και να σας βαλω  φωτοπγραφια να με βοηθήσετε.
αλατι δεν εχουμε βαλει ποτε γιατι εδώ το νερο εχει αρκετο αλατι.
απλα αυτό που μου ειπαν από το σερβις είναι ότι ο τεχνικος χρεωνει 50 ευρω την επισκεψη αν δεν δεχτούμε να επισκευαστεί ενώ αν δεχτούμε την επισκευή πληρωνουμε 50 ευρω αν είναι το ανταλλακτικο μεχρι αυτά τα λεφτα η αλλιως την διαφορα του και με νευριασε ο τροπος τους.
εψαξα και εγω για σχεδιο/ανταλλακτικ ααλλα δεν βρηκα κατι οσο και να εψαξα.
επισης θα ηθελα να με βοηθήσετε υποδεικνύοντας μου που είναι ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας.ανοιγω το πλυντηριο από κατω η από πισω;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν μπορώ να σου υποδείξω τίποτα στην περίπτωση σου (και πίσω από μια οθόνη ) αυτά που σου υποδεικνύω είναι "κλασσικές" περιπτώσεις που συνηθίζονται ως βλάβες ... από εκεί και πέρα "αόματος" όπως είμαι , αλλά προυποθέτει και δική σου εμπειρία σε μετρήσεις κτλ. Αναγκαστικά στο Service. Εκτός και βρεθεί κάποιος που το έχει "βιώσει" το μοντέλο από κοντά. (το τελευταίο απλό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να δεις αν στην βάση εκτός συσκευής έχουν πέσει νερά .. όχι μέσα στον θάλαμο αλλά εξωτερικά και στο πάτωμα/εσωτερικά της συσκευής) (καθάρισμα φίλτρου στην βρύση)




> απλα αυτό που μου ειπαν από το σερβις είναι ότι ο τεχνικος χρεωνει 50 ευρω την επισκεψη αν δεν δεχτούμε να επισκευαστεί ενώ αν δεχτούμε την επισκευή πληρωνουμε 50 ευρω αν είναι το ανταλλακτικο μεχρι αυτά τα λεφτα η αλλιως την διαφορα του και με νευριασε ο τροπος τους.


Το σπαστικό δεν είναι το οικονομικό (κάτι πρέπει να πάρουν και αυτοί) το σπαστικό είναι ότι η εταιρία δεν μεριμνεί για Manual /error codes / κτλ (να μην πω και το απαράδεκτο εύρεσης ανταλλακτικών)

----------


## nyannaco

> αλατι δεν εχουμε βαλει ποτε γιατι εδώ το νερο εχει αρκετο αλατι.


?????
Το "αλάτι" για το πλυντήριο πιάτων είναι για να "εξουδετερώνει" τα άλατα του νερού, γιατί ΔΕΝ τα θέλουμε!!!! Δεν είναι το ίδιο το Calgonit (ή οποιοδήποτε αντίστοιχο) με τα άλατα του νερού.
Πιθανότατα το ότι δεν έχετε βάλει ποτέ δεν είναι άσχετο με την εμφάνιση του προβλήαμτος. 
Ποιός σας υπέδειξε να μην βάζετε αλάτι γιατίοτο νερό έχει αρκετό;

----------


## johnpats

> ?????
> Το "αλάτι" για το πλυντήριο πιάτων είναι για να "εξουδετερώνει" τα άλατα του νερού, γιατί ΔΕΝ τα θέλουμε!!!! Δεν είναι το ίδιο το Calgonit (ή οποιοδήποτε αντίστοιχο) με τα άλατα του νερού.
> Πιθανότατα το ότι δεν έχετε βάλει ποτέ δεν είναι άσχετο με την εμφάνιση του προβλήαμτος. 
> Ποιός σας υπέδειξε να μην βάζετε αλάτι γιατίοτο νερό έχει αρκετό;


μπορει και η δικη μου <<λογικη>> διαβαζοντας το βιβλιο οδηγιων που αναφερει ότι σε περιοχη με πολύ λιγο αλατι στο νερο
δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσεις.μαλλον το παρερμηνευσα.ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη.
τωρα το να  βαλω θα κανει δουλεια η πλεον εχει πνευσει τα λοισθια;

----------


## johnpats

> Δεν μπορώ να σου υποδείξω τίποτα στην περίπτωση σου (και πίσω από μια οθόνη ) αυτά που σου υποδεικνύω είναι "κλασσικές" περιπτώσεις που συνηθίζονται ως βλάβες ... από εκεί και πέρα "αόματος" όπως είμαι , αλλά προυποθέτει και δική σου εμπειρία σε μετρήσεις κτλ. Αναγκαστικά στο Service. Εκτός και βρεθεί κάποιος που το έχει "βιώσει" το μοντέλο από κοντά. (το τελευταίο απλό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να δεις αν στην βάση εκτός συσκευής έχουν πέσει νερά .. όχι μέσα στον θάλαμο αλλά εξωτερικά και στο πάτωμα/εσωτερικά της συσκευής) (καθάρισμα φίλτρου στην βρύση)
> 
> 
> Το σπαστικό δεν είναι το οικονομικό (κάτι πρέπει να πάρουν και αυτοί) το σπαστικό είναι ότι η εταιρία δεν μεριμνεί για Manual /error codes / κτλ (να μην πω και το απαράδεκτο εύρεσης ανταλλακτικών)


μηπως εχετε να μου δωσετε καποιο λινκ με ενα τυπικο σχεδιαγραμμα πλυντηρίου πιατων να δω που ειναι το καθε εξαρτημα.
σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## konman

Το πλυντηριο η δεν παιρνει το κανονικο νερο ή δεν δουλευει το μοτερ πλυσης.

( Το αλατι ειναι απαραιτητο στα πλυντηρια, αν δεν εχουμε πολλα αλατα απλα
το βαζουμε στη χαμηλοτερη ρυθμισεις. )

----------


## johnpats

Κ Μανο τι προτείνετε να κανω .εργαλεία και πολυμετρο εχω καθ ότι ηλεκτρονικος αλλα δεν εχω ασχοληθεί ποτε με πλυντήρια πιατων αφου δεν εξασκώ το επαγγελμα αλλα δουλευω σε άλλο αντικειμενο.γενικα ανταλλακτικα δεν βρισκω ουτε καν να ρωτησω για τιμη.το μοτερ πλυσης δεν είναι το μοτερ που ανεβαζει νερο στον εκτοξευτηρα ;η πλακετα του και γενικα καποιο σχεδιο για να καταλαβω την αρχη λειτουργιας υπαρχει;
αυτό που με καθησυχαζει είναι ότι δουλευει βγαζει νερο,παιρνει νερο αλλα μολις κλεισει τα 3 λεπτα πεταει το er4 και αν το αφήσω εκει χωρις να το κλεισω δεν θα κανει κατι άλλο.

----------


## konman

βαλε το πλυντηριο να δουλευει και στο 2 λεπτο βαλε μεσα 2 ποτηρια νερο.

Αν δεις οτι το νερο ειναι πολυ βαλε 1.

----------


## johnpats

ωραια .το βραδυ που θα γυρισω σπιτι θα το κανω και θα σε ενημερωσω .ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## johnpats

δοκιμάσαμε να βαλουμε μετα τα 2 λεπτα νερο από φλυτζανι παρολο που ηταν γεματο λιγο πριν την πορτα αλλα και παλι μολις εφτασε στο ιδιο σημειο εβγαλε το er4.καποια άλλη ιδεα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δοκιμάσαμε να βαλουμε μετα τα 2 λεπτα νερο από φλυτζανι παρολο που ηταν γεματο λιγο πριν την πορτα αλλα και παλι μολις εφτασε στο ιδιο σημειο εβγαλε το er4.καποια άλλη ιδεα;


Γιάννη το πλυντήριο είναι μινίκι ..
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/66409/Schaub...z-SLD-145.html
Και με βάση την απάντηση σου στο #3 "δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν δουλεύει ο εκτοξευτήρας" ... μου έκανε εντύπωση ... γιατί τέτοια μινίκια "βροντάνε" από θόρυβο όταν τινάζει το νερό ! ... παρόλα αυτά μας είπες ότι "βρέχετε " η σχάρα ... (δηλαδή ότι τινάζει τα νερά) αλλά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι δεν άκουσες τον θόρυβο ... εκτός και υποθέτω να έχει τις τρύπες της βέργας του ψεκαστήρα (που περιστρέφεται) κάποια βουλώματα ή γενικά εμπόδια κυκλοφορίας .. έτσι ώστε να μην ακούγεται . και ίσως λέω να δουλεύει μειωμένα στο ψέκασμα ή δεν δουλεύει ο ψεκαστήρας. και ίσως παραπλανηθήκαμε από αυτό. (δεν είναι δικό σου αυτό το πλυντήριο? δεν το έχεις ξαναακούσει πως δούλευε αρχικά όταν ήταν οκ? πριν σου βγάλει το σφάλμα F4)

----------


## johnpats

καλησπέρα. δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοείται με τον ορο ότι είναι μινικι.
το πλυντηριο το χρησιμοποιει η μητερα μου και σαφως είναι δικο μας. δουλευει ακριβως όπως στην αρχη μεχρι να κλεισει τα 3 λεπτα. μετα γραφει er4 και όχι f4.
ο εκτοξευτήρας λειτουργει κανονικα και εχετε δικιο για το μούγκρισμα την ωρα που δουλευει. η σχαρα είναι φουλ πιτσιλισμενη  οποτε είναι οκ.γυρισα γυρω γυρω τον εκτοξευτηρα μπας και ειχε κολλησει αλλα γυρναει ανετότατα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> καλησπέρα. δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοείται με τον ορο ότι είναι μινικι.


Απλά (μίνι - μικρό ) και το είπα με βάση το #3 που λες ότι δεν άκουγες τον εκτοξευτήρα .. και θέλοντας να εννοήσω ότι κυρίως στα μίνι ακούγονται πιο έντονα .. ως προς διαπίστωση για το αν δουλεύει ή όχι . Τέλος πάντων φαίνεται τελικά ότι δουλεύει.



> μετα γραφει er4 και όχι f4.


Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι ανάλογα και τον κατασκευαστή

Βάλε και αλάτι κανονικά και στιλβωτικό (γυαλιστικό) άσχετα τι σου είπαν στο Servis για να δεις αν έχει διαφορά 

Στα παρακάτω διάβασε σελίδα 5 (άλλα μοντέλα και η επίδραση όταν δεν έχει αλάτι ... αναφέρουν άναμμα λυχνίας .. στο δικό σου μπορεί να μεταφράζεται σε er4 κτλ + σταμάτημα της συσκευής?)
http://www.aks.gr/gr/manuals/adb-adf.pdf  (σελίδα 5)

παρομοίως επίσης για άλλο μοντέλο (πάλι αναφορά λυχνίας κτλ)  σελίδα 9
http://www.hotpoint.com.tr/ha/_pdf/m...7B24E2FDCAB28E

----------


## johnpats

> Απλά (μίνι - μικρό ) και το είπα με βάση το #3 που λες ότι δεν άκουγες τον εκτοξευτήρα .. και θέλοντας να εννοήσω ότι κυρίως στα μίνι ακούγονται πιο έντονα .. ως προς διαπίστωση για το αν δουλεύει ή όχι . Τέλος πάντων φαίνεται τελικά ότι δουλεύει.
> 
> Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι ανάλογα και τον κατασκευαστή
> 
> Βάλε και αλάτι κανονικά και στιλβωτικό (γυαλιστικό) άσχετα τι σου είπαν στο Servis για να δεις αν έχει διαφορά 
> 
> Στα παρακάτω διάβασε σελίδα 5 (άλλα μοντέλα και η επίδραση όταν δεν έχει αλάτι ... αναφέρουν άναμμα λυχνίας .. στο δικό σου μπορεί να μεταφράζεται σε er4 κτλ + σταμάτημα της συσκευής?)
> http://www.aks.gr/gr/manuals/adb-adf.pdf  (σελίδα 5)
> 
> ...


καλως .θα δοκιμασω να βαλω και αλατι και στιλβωτικο να δω αν θα διορθωθεί.μετα μαλλον παω για καινουριο γιατι 6 χρονια που το εχουμε μαλλον εβγαλε τα λεφτα του.αυτο που με παραξενευει είναι ότι δεν θα χαλουσε πιο πριν αφου δεν εχουμε βαλει ποτε στα 6 χρονια αλατι...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το εξωτερικό καπάκι (ένα Π είναι - επάνω και τα 2 πλευρικά ενιαίο κομμάτι ) Βίδες πίσω (για να βγει ) + από κάτω + από το εσωτερικό της πόρτας . 
Για να δεις αν έχεις εσωτερικά στην συσκευή διαρροή και ενεργοποίησε φλοτεροδιακόπτη ασφαλείας .. (πιθανή όποια διαρροή π.χ. από κομμένο λάστιχο ή από την τσιμούχα του μοτέρ του ψεκαστήρα )

----------


## johnpats

> Αν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το εξωτερικό καπάκι (ένα Π είναι - επάνω και τα 2 πλευρικά ενιαίο κομμάτι ) Βίδες πίσω (για να βγει ) + από κάτω + από το εσωτερικό της πόρτας . 
> Για να δεις αν έχεις εσωτερικά στην συσκευή διαρροή και ενεργοποίησε φλοτεροδιακόπτη ασφαλείας .. (πιθανή όποια διαρροή π.χ. από κομμένο λάστιχο ή από την τσιμούχα του μοτέρ του ψεκαστήρα )


ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοηθεια σας.μολις βρω λιγο χρονο θα το κοιτάξω και θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο πλυντηριο συγνωμη για το λαθος στο θεμα το δικο μου ειναι 6 ετιας οχι 3ετιας. Εχει 2 λυχνιες κατω απο την οθονη μια power και 1 salt οπου η 1η σου δειχνει οτι λειτουργει και η 2η οτι δεν εχει αλατι οποτε ο κωδικος σημαινει κατι αλλο

----------

